# Buster, almost 5 month old Saint Bernard



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Makayla (almost 4) snuggling her best buddy. She's 35lbs, he weighed in at 65.4lbs this afternoon.

















Hanging out in the yard with Shay (almost 11)








This boy is well loved


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

WOW Buster is a beautiful dog!

Great pics.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

he is just gorgeous!
i wish i could have talked my hubby into getting a saint b, he didnt want a dog that big, i tried to convince him they didnt get that big lol


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Thanks 

I love big dogs. Ive been dreaming of bringing this boy home for 18 years (reality is so much better!). He really doesnt seem THAT big, of course Ive had him since he was 9 1/2 weeks and I see him all day, every day. He has put on 45lbs since he came home, 14lbs in the last month. He's a lapdog, these days only his head fits in my lap!


----------



## JediRach (Jul 8, 2009)

What a completely adorable pup.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh wow, I love his coat! 

The first and last pictures are so sweet.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

thats not Buster--- that can't be Buster---LOL he sure is getting big and handsome too!!!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

LuvMyAngels said:


> Thanks
> 
> I love big dogs. Ive been dreaming of bringing this boy home for 18 years (reality is so much better!). He really doesnt seem THAT big, of course Ive had him since he was 9 1/2 weeks and I see him all day, every day. He has put on 45lbs since he came home, 14lbs in the last month. He's a lapdog, these days only his head fits in my lap!



yeah i love the big dogs, the biggest my hubby agreed to was my akita. so i guess i can't complain  and now the 2 huskies, and all 3 think they are lapdogs, and keno, the youngest doesnt even fit anymore!


----------



## YouMeandPupMakes3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Gorgeous! So HUGE!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

He looks like he's got those girls wrapped around his paw.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

He's very handsome. Those eye markings make him look like he's saying "make my day" lol.


----------

